# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Recently acquired Iranian test E...

## shrpskn

Recently acquired Iranian test E...

----------


## firemanpete32

Have some of these myself lot055 in week 2 now. People seemed to think mine were ok, so id say your good to go bro, my source is very reliable so i cant see him being scammed with fake shit. 

These also have been known to be overdosed, upto 333mg/ml is know in some batch somewhere, however this could also mean they are counterfiet as i understand the real manufaturers have a 10% quality control variation cap thus the maximum and minimum mg/ml would be 225mg/ml and 275mg/ml!

----------


## sbeast007

my iranians dont have a manufactured date just a expiry date for some reason anybody else have this?

----------


## TAlexa

The amps should have both dates bro,sounds a little strange.

----------


## strongmann

> Recently acquired Iranian test E...


these are old now, but still circulating, the new iranian test has white dot instead. i don't have pics though ultimate muscle will post them when he gets a chance i'm sure!! 

strongmann

----------


## ultimate muscle

some here mate

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=226969

----------


## ultimate muscle

> Recently acquired Iranian test E...


you in the uk mate, ?

----------


## MadRussian

> my iranians dont have a manufactured date just a expiry date for some reason anybody else have this?


I've got the same and I think they are all right. Check this link
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=223138

----------


## shrpskn

> my iranians dont have a manufactured date just a expiry date for some reason anybody else have this?


My amps have both mfg and exp dates. The mfg. dates range from 2004-2005 and exp. dates range from 2009-2010.
I also noticed that several of the amps have various batch numbers...anywhere from batch:018 and batch:019 up to batch:048 and batch:49.

----------


## shrpskn

Hey SJ,

I noticed you sent the other thread I recently had here to the legit pictures sub forum...cool and thanks. 
If you want you could send this one over there too seeing I know the test I have picured here in this thread is 100% legit. Thanks again and keep up the good work bro.

Shrpskn

----------


## Seajackal

No problem bro I'l send it to there man!

----------


## shrpskn

> you in the uk mate, ?


Nope not from the UK here.

----------

